# Is $15 for 20 OZ of laterite expensive



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Just asking cause thats whats beign asked by my petstore.


If not, does anyone know of any good deals for this or other substrate(can't find turface around here either...to my knowledge)?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Try Bigalsonline.com. You can get 55oz for 12.95 i think.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Also, how do you use it?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I cant remember exactly how much you are supposed to use, maybe one oz per gallon. Someone please jump in here.... But once you know how much laterite you need all you do is mix it with gravel to form a one inch layer on the bottom of the tank, then cap that with 2-3 inches of gravel. Thats what I use in my 75 and everything is doing wonderfull.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

blackhole your right 1oz per gallon and thats kind of expensive its should be somewhere around 20 oz for $8-10 and 55oz for $14-16 look around online stuff is usually cheaper even with the shipping fee


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Okay. I guess I will be moving some sand around then.


----------

